# Petit Jean State Park



## Justman (Jul 22, 2006)

All,

Has anyone been up to Petit Jean in the last few months? We were there about 6 years ago and are planning a trip back. I see from the website that they've closed the lodge for renovations. Does anyone know if they've made any other improvements in the last several years?


----------

